# Misa Pictures



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

akbritt, Misa is so adorable. Nobody better confuse her with a boy dog with her pink collar and pink/gray rope toy. She looks like she really loves her rope.


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Misa is so cute and cuddley looking. Debby


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Awww.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh she is PRECIOUS!!!  Her fur look so ridiculously soft... I just want to cuddle her forever. <3 She looks so beautiful already, I can't wait to see more pics of her as she grows up. 

Out of curiosity, where did you get the name Misa? It's an adorable name, but I feel silly that I immediately thought of the anime "Death Note".  She would certainly fit the name though... blonde poodle girl. xD Very Misa-Misa... haha.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She is seriously adorable!!


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you guys! We just love her! I have been waiting on clipping her face, I am just loving her furry puppy face for now. I gave her a bath today and I noticed in all the places she needs to be clipped took forever to dry, even with a dryer (which she hates btw). Poor baby, I was bribing her with cheerios to keep her still. 

I will be a little sad when that puppy coat is gone, but I can't wait to see her in her adult coat!


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Oh my gosh she is PRECIOUS!!!  Her fur look so ridiculously soft... I just want to cuddle her forever. <3 She looks so beautiful already, I can't wait to see more pics of her as she grows up.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you get the name Misa? It's an adorable name, but I feel silly that I immediately thought of the anime "Death Note".  She would certainly fit the name though... blonde poodle girl. xD Very Misa-Misa... haha.


Birdie you are exactly right, she is my little Misa Misa Amane! ^^


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

akbritt said:


> Birdie you are exactly right, she is my little Misa Misa Amane! ^^


I immediately thought of Misa from Death Note too!

How funny that you actually did name her after Amane Misa.

She is adorable though! She looks like the softest puppy ever! Do you plan on shaving her face when she gets groomed, or leaving it natural?


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Oh my gosh she is PRECIOUS!!!  Her fur look so ridiculously soft... I just want to cuddle her forever. <3 She looks so beautiful already, I can't wait to see more pics of her as she grows up.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you get the name Misa? It's an adorable name, but I feel silly that I immediately thought of the anime "Death Note".  She would certainly fit the name though... blonde poodle girl. xD Very Misa-Misa... haha.




Lol I thought the same thing!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is beautiful.
Congratulations.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

aki said:


> I immediately thought of Misa from Death Note too!
> 
> How funny that you actually did name her after Amane Misa.
> 
> She is adorable though! She looks like the softest puppy ever! Do you plan on shaving her face when she gets groomed, or leaving it natural?


LOL it was my husband's idea to name her Misa, but I think its a pretty name any how.

Yes, I plan on shaving her face at some point, it will be easier for me to keep her looking clean once her face and her feet have been clipped. Right now we have been getting a little rain, and every time I take her out she gets all wet and tracks in grass and dirt. 
I'm planning on taking her to the groomer for the first couple of times to get her clipped, in hopes she has a good experience and gets used to being clipped before I take over to do it myself.


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

Raiko said:


> Lol I thought the same thing!!


I'm surprised at how many members have seen this anime! )


----------



## akbritt (Aug 10, 2009)

spoofan said:


> She is beautiful.
> Congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a total cutie! I understand about loving the puppy furry look but will be looking for pics when you get her face clipped. I love the look of the shaved face with all the top knot and furry ear hair to frame it. 

She sure is a super sweet looking girl! congrats!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Such a sweet girl! I really like her name.


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

akbritt said:


> I'm surprised at how many members have seen this anime! )


Well it and bleach are the two top anime in the world right now lol


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't mean to derail the thread...

But I've only read the manga when it first came out in Japan. Same thing with Bleach.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Misa is a sweet little spoo baby! Babies are soooo much fun!


----------

